# Substrate causing roots to melt?



## keydiver (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey I have a 40g discus tank, and for some reason a lot of the roots on my plants are melting. Previously, when I ordered a lot of plants, not many of the root plants survived, and the java fern and mosses did really well, so it leads me to believe tat something is wrong with my substrate. I recently upgraded my lighting and bought some new plants, and the stem plants just don't seem to be growing. My valls, stargrass, sagg, micro swords, and a couple crypts all are still living, but some of the leaves are yellowing out,( there is new growth on some however, but their condition seems to be slowly deteriorating) and when I rescaped a little bit the other day, I noticed a lot of the roots melting. 


I will be upgrading to a 90 gallon with pressurized c02 eventually, and I think i'm going to do something else with the substrate. What is the best substrate that you guys would suggest? I just don;t want all my stem plants dying before I can get the new tank up and running.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

first off, welcome!

What kind of substrate do you currently have?
Since they are "melting away", do you ever vacuum the substrate? It may have become to compacted and full of debris for the plants to like. It is also normal for old roots to die off when replanting, at least in my experience. New ones will grow back shortly, within days and spread out thru the substrate.

Also, please post your full tank specs so we can better decide on the problem (ph, gh, temp, nitrates, etc.)

There are many good substrates out there, i use 100% seachem flourite. It works for me. There is ada aquasoil, eco complete and many others


----------



## keydiver (Feb 13, 2011)

anubias6439 said:


> first off, welcome!
> 
> What kind of substrate do you currently have?
> Since they are "melting away", do you ever vacuum the substrate? It may have become to compacted and full of debris for the plants to like. It is also normal for old roots to die off when replanting, at least in my experience. New ones will grow back shortly, within days and spread out thru the substrate.
> ...


The substrate im currently using is about 75% gravel which I then mixed with some larger stuff because the bed didnt seem deep enough. I do vacuum the gravel, but it is always so dirty when I do, so it might be a problem. Spec are as follows:
40g discus tank
fishneedit 2x39w T5HO fixture. 
Fermentation C02(will be replaced shortly w/ pressurized)
ph- 6.5
temp-86
gh-not sure, but I use a discus buffer and RODI for top off
nitrates- 5-10ppm

I think it all has something to do with the substrate, but it could be the high temp that the stem plants don't like, or the gh that im unaware of.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'd be inclined to blame the high temperature more than anything else. Anything above 80 degrees is too warm for most aquatic plants.


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

try lowering your temp. its doesnt need to be that high.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

that is quite a high temperature there! My tanks get up to 82 in the summer when the ac isnt on, typically 3 weeks in the begining of the summer and 3 weeks at the end and my roots dont melt. 

If the gravel is super dirty like you say it is, i would suspect that as a contributor too.


----------



## keydiver (Feb 13, 2011)

anubias6439 said:


> that is quite a high temperature there! My tanks get up to 82 in the summer when the ac isnt on, typically 3 weeks in the begining of the summer and 3 weeks at the end and my roots dont melt.
> 
> If the gravel is super dirty like you say it is, i would suspect that as a contributor too.


Ok, so I will be running my tanks temp at 81.5-82 from now on. I'm still convinced that it is the soil composition, size, texture, and pollution that is causing the main problem.

So, for my transfer, I want to do things right. I am looking at eco complete and amazonia 1. The new tanks dimensions are 5ft in length and 18.5" in depth, so which substrate would you best recommend? How much of it should I be using, and is there any combination of products that would give the the best/most cost effective results?


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

definately aquasoil. though if you want cost effective look into MTS or el natural.


----------



## keydiver (Feb 13, 2011)

Dielectric said:


> definately aquasoil. though if you want cost effective look into MTS or el natural.


So should I just use amazonia 1, or do I need to use additives or PWS? Also, I would be buying in the 9 liter bags, so how much would you suggest for the dimensions of my new tank?

If you have experience with it, does it have a low upkeep? How long would it stay fertile and uncompressed, because I also want to get something that with retain its properties for as long as possible. This is considering that i'm adding liquid macros and doing a light vacuum during WC's


----------

